# Spalted Something-or-Other



## jtate (Nov 30, 2006)

Anybody got any idea what this wood is?  All that I know is that is was rejected as firewood, hence my being able to appropriate it for this turning.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 30, 2006)

not sure what timber that is' but l do like the shape!! well done[]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 30, 2006)

Not sure, Julia, but I like it. Well done!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like good ol' maple to me. Nice job.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a wild guess but ambrosia maple?


----------



## JimGo (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd guess some form of maple as well.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 1, 2006)

Spalted Sycamore--------you done a nice job on shaping this.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the shape - nicely done!


----------



## jtate (Dec 1, 2006)

You say that with confidence, Gary.  What indicates to you that it's sycamore?  I'm just always learning something new!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Spalted Sycamore--------you done a nice job on shaping this.



That was my first thought too, Gary. I just didn't want to call it wrong. The fleck in the grain that faces the camera (especially to the right) is what got my attention.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 1, 2006)

^I saw that too but I have seen those in Maple also. The flecs in sycamore I have used were more pronounced that what I see there. So I'll still stick by my original guess.


----------



## underdog (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd say Maple also. It looks like it machined well...


----------



## jtate (Dec 1, 2006)

I have more of it waiting to be used.  Maybe I'll bring a chunk to Atlanta!  Probably will because I'm not prone to cleaning out the car very often.  Such a slob.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a small mountain or it waiting to be turned. See the pattern in the first pic---just under the lid.
Sycamore
You know we are almost neighbors


----------



## jtate (Dec 1, 2006)

We are!  Are you going to Atlanta next weekend?  Want to pick-up a hitch-hiker?


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 1, 2006)

No matter what it is, it's a great shape and you did a fine job with it.  Nice work


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

I do like it very much.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice Julia, I'll see you in Atlanta.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very Nice, I'll see you in Atlanta..


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 6, 2006)

Spalted maple...  Nice shape too.
Rob


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 19, 2006)

I have some turned spalted red maple that looks identical in every way to that wood - color, fleck - almost exactly the same.  I tend to go with the folks who are saying maple.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------

